# Quick mentions



## RP john (Aug 1, 2009)

Two new companies who are now stocking and using our products, we will be updating our website shortly to have a more comprehensive listing of where your nearest rp stockist is. Two of the more recent stockists im going to mention:

www.cleancar.ie - online shop selling alot of major brand car chemicals, with its base in wexford , southern ireland. John at cleancar has personally tried all our products which is great as he will be able to help out with any queries.

Splash car wash trory enniskillen: At the minute offers car washing, valeting, boat valets etc soon to be offering details.


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

well done John and Stevie,did you get to see the fella in Omagh i told you about?


----------



## RP john (Aug 1, 2009)

paulmc08 said:


> well done John and Stevie,did you get to see the fella in Omagh i told you about?


will do shortly mate,, appreciate that. :thumb:

when you on for a game of golf so i can show you how not to play!! lol


----------

